# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal

## RBS

Terima kasih dan salam perkenalan semua dari Jambi

----------


## LDJ

salam kenal om RBS, luar biasa dari Jambi

share foto/video kolam om boleh ?

----------


## Tito Dwi kuswanto

Salam kenal kawan2, saya dari tegal

----------


## Slametkurniawan

salam kenal om.

----------


## ErickSteve

Salam kenal brother2 semua... sy baru punya starlet neh... starlet kotak th 89.baru 6 bulanan, msh nubie bangett...minta bimbingannya dari para starleters senior...smoga diterima dengan baik di forum ini.makasih.

----------

